# How's everyone doing?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hello FM Pals:I haven't been able to get on the chatline for the past couple of weeks. I was wondering how you are all doing? Is the fm getting better with spring here? Would love to hear from everyone.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2000)

Weener, I have been doing okay. Still gathering data and research to take to my doctor for the mycoplasma thing. I went off my elavil nearly a week ago. From what I have read, you need to be off antidepressants for this treatment as they can alter the antibiotic working? Does that make sense? You get my drift. I am now only taking the melatonin and, alas, I now see that the elavil was helping more than I thought. I am now waking up around 12, 2 and 4 where as I was only waking up at 2 and 4. I plan to make my appointment next week. I did have some effect coming off the elavil. I have been horribly grumpy for a few days and bad stomach, headache, general aches, more than usual. Today is much better which I am glad of because I have my inlaws coming tomorrow for the weekend! Been cleaning house and plan to grocery shop tomorrow. My husband is turning 40 next week but I am throwing a surprise party this weekend while his family is here with some of his office friends. He has not a clue as to what is going on as he thinks he is completely safe in a new town. This should be fun!Have a great weekend, y'all......Lynne


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, Weener, I haven't been able to go to the chat, either. I feel ok as long as I don't over tire myself. That's been a big deal with me all winter. No aches for a week, but twice this week I suddenly have gotten very week, like my blood sugar dropped real fast. I do that sometimes, although I'm not diabetic, or I don't think I am. Back in the 90's I had trouble with hypoglycemia. don't know what's going on now. I wish I could feel good for more than one day at a time. How have you been feeling?are you doing better; is Spring there yet? It's cold here this week.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2000)

Hi All! It has been ages since I've added anything. I have been SLOWLY getting more energy. I did start seeing a new chiropractor, one my MD referred me too. I was having alot of neck pain and my shoulder trigger points weren't helping. It has been great he uses ultrasound and electrical stim to soften everything up then does the adjustment. I've only seen him 4 times and feel so much better. He wanted me to try flaxseed oil to help with the immune system and inflammation and it helps the joints too. Have any of you tried this? I can't find anything to mix it with that I can gag down! I must have a strong gag reflex, I can't get it down! We are having March weather here in Western Montana. I am looking forward to some warmer weather.


----------

